# What are people using for domain registrations now?



## hxQ&S8ZaVn9e (Feb 13, 2015)

I may be in need of a new domain name soon. I did have several with GoDaddy but transfered them to NameCheap a coupe years ago when others were. I forget what it was all about, but NameCheap had a good deal at the time. Is NameCheap still the best?


----------



## drmike (Feb 13, 2015)

Namesilo


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2015)

I use both NameCheap and Internet.BS for my all my domains. Internet.BS is slightly cheaper I do believe, but the interface isn't as nice. I'm not too picky when it comes to domain reigstars really.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Feb 13, 2015)

Another vote for Namesilo!


----------



## Dylan (Feb 13, 2015)

Yep, NameSilo. Only potential downside you need to be aware of is the limited TLD selection.


----------



## ModyDev (Feb 13, 2015)

+1 NameCheap


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2015)

Surprised to see y'all say NameSilo. Haven't really heard about them before. What do you think makes them great?


----------



## trewq (Feb 13, 2015)

Namecheap and internetbs. Mostly namecheap though.


----------



## rmlhhd (Feb 14, 2015)

NameCheap, if I use anyone else it's usually because they have an offer but even then the domain will end up in my NC account before its due for renewal if I want to keep it.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Feb 14, 2015)

All my stuff's at NameCheap, except a few still at NetworkSolutions - but I'm tired of dealing with them so I'll eventually move them out back to NameCheap.


----------



## souen (Feb 14, 2015)

NameSilo as well for the common ones (com/net). @MannDude Whois privacy included and generally better prices for renewals than Namecheap. Main downside is limited selection of tlds.

Still have 1-2 domains on Namecheap though, new tlds or a past special.


----------



## Kalam (Feb 14, 2015)

NameCheap and InternetBS.


----------



## robbyhicks (Feb 14, 2015)

We're still on Godaddy - just find coupons & open a partner account to get big discounts, still cheaper than namecheap if you do it this way.


----------



## GS-Dylan (Feb 14, 2015)

Always have been a namecheap fan myself. Excited to check out the new interface they're talking about.


----------



## Abdussamad (Feb 14, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Surprised to see y'all say NameSilo. Haven't really heard about them before. What do you think makes them great?


They are cheap.


----------



## RLT (Feb 15, 2015)

Honestly both Namesilo and Namecheap have worked well for me. However I detest the "new" design of Namecheaps site. It may just be me but it takes forever to load now and I have a heck of a time finding the things I'm looking for.


----------



## wlanboy (Feb 15, 2015)

I moved my domains away from internet.bs. I now use Namecheap for my important domains and Namesilo for my playground domains (currently two).


----------



## qps (Feb 15, 2015)

We use Resell.biz and NetEarthOne.  Both are pretty good.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 15, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Surprised to see y'all say NameSilo. Haven't really heard about them before. What do you think makes them great?


They're cheap (NameCheap's name is a bit of a misnomer now) with totally straightforward pricing (what you see is what you get, no paying extra for private WHOIS, etc.). Their website and CP is easy to use but also powerful. And they have a very refreshing "no upselling" policy -- add a domain to your cart and start checking out and you'll see that they don't even offer any add-ons.


----------



## EludedHost - Jason (Feb 15, 2015)

I use quite a different places!

1. Namecheap

2. Google Domains

3. Internet.BS

4. Other Provider for Reselling

I don't like to use Godaddy because they want to charge so much extra for privacy protection and i've heard too many stories of people losing domains from them.


----------



## pcan (Feb 15, 2015)

I use mostly Ovh (I have about 60 domains with them); and Inwx for the "exotic" TLDs. For the few important domains I subscribed a managed service with the local Dada.eu company on my country. Any change on the control panel is manually verified by a agent that knows me and my authorized coworker by name; they call me back by phone for confirmation. A bit slow and cumbersome (not to mention expensive) but it should avoid domain hijacking. They also offer local presence for the country TLDs that require it.


----------



## VENETX (Feb 15, 2015)

NameCheap

So far I had 50 domains with them, now only 25. They are the best.


----------



## bizzard (Feb 16, 2015)

Have Reseller accounts with both Resell.biz and ResellerClub. Mostly using ResellerClub, as they accept NEFT payments in India.


----------



## TierNet (Feb 18, 2015)

Most of the companies are using Enom for domain reseller account. If you are looking for an alternative, Resell.Biz and ResellerClub are pretty good options.


----------



## Mohammed H (Feb 18, 2015)

namecheap and internetbs .


----------



## PortCTL (Feb 18, 2015)

Namecheap, internetbs, and about to try out frankdomains


----------



## eva2000 (Feb 18, 2015)

namecheap.com, internet.bs and most recently moved majority of my internet.bs domains to namesilo.com


----------



## nunim (Feb 18, 2015)

+1 for NameSilo, I've just finished moving the last of my domains over there.

Free whois privacy + straightforward/cheap pricing.

Never had to contact their support so I can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## mikeyur (Feb 19, 2015)

NameSilo, NameCheap & Hover.com (for the really important domains).


----------



## bm11 (Feb 19, 2015)

Doesn't get cheaper than resell.biz.


----------



## DamienSB (Feb 19, 2015)

name.com 100%


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 26, 2015)

Been using Namecheap exclusively for years. Always been solid for me.


----------



## libro22 (Feb 26, 2015)

Internetbs has this $8 domain pricing before, they were very cheap and good. Now, I moved my domains to Namesilo. Those tiered discount rates are their selling point.

The downside with Namesilo is the WHOIS records. You can't just simply modify a domain's whois, you need to create a phonebook-like record. 

This is an extra process (and unnecessary) for APIs.

Tried resell.biz but their UI is so complex to use, so much overhead processes that you need to accomplish.


----------



## Robert (Feb 27, 2015)

Name.com, free whois protection, nice interface, and decent support. The best part is that if you have 100+ domains with them, you can get some nice discounts for .com/.net.


----------



## Chatahooch (Feb 27, 2015)

Namesilo does look interesting, may have to give them a shot.


----------



## ZotiMedia (Feb 27, 2015)

1. NameCheap

2. Reseller Trust

3. Godaddy

4. Easydomains

5. OVH

6. Dynadot


----------



## haloelite3 (Mar 7, 2015)

I use Godaddy however some people have issues with their pricing and etc there is one factor that I found of them very effective and this is their 24/7 phone support. Wait times are short (1-2 minutes) and they actually resolve the issue very quickly. Friendly support and never had an issue.

They do have their downs like a fee to make your domain private however I think its worth it for the support really and the great service.

They know what they are doing well.


----------



## KwiceroLTD (Mar 8, 2015)

I register everything at namecheap, it's a nice interface, easy to use, unlike GoDaddy where it's not as nice/not as easy.


----------

